# How to achieve this look?



## Roc1 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm trying to achieve a look similar to this and wondered if anyone had any pointers on how to go about it? I guess it's something like a vsco preset which I have, but have spent many hours tweaking a few film versions to try and get the nice pastel colours but have had no joy as yet!

http://www.samgibsonweddings.co.uk/...2013/02/wedding-photographers-taunton-012.jpg

any advice would be great thanks!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 5, 2013)

I am not sure what your example shows without an original for comparison butastel is defined as a "soft, delicate shade of or color"

-50 Vibrance is good place to start. It kills saturated colors while protecting skin tones.  

Individual colors may need a boost in Luminance in the HSL dialog for final tweaking. It depends upon how easter-pastel you want to go.  If you want to preserve the skin tones, leave the orange slider alone.


----------

